# Lian Li pc-v1100 B plus II - Exhaust fan question



## doktrin (Oct 15, 2007)

I recently build my first rig, a Lian Li ("silent") v1100 plus II. 

Every review I read refers to the rear fan as an exhaust fan... but in my case (no pun intended), that thing is most definitely an intake. (as in, taking in air and blowing it over the MB/CPU). 

(linked review : http://www.geek.com/lian-li-pc-v1100-plus-ii/ )

I don't think I installed it incorrectly - as far as I can tell the design of this particular fan only allows it to fit into the case in one way. 

Any ideas? Is there a way to switch fan directions? Is having the rear fan as an intake a -bad- thing? (for CPU/mobo/etc)

my temps seem to be somewhat decent. My CPU temperature never goes above 39 C under load (15 lower idle)... my mobo temps, however, are between 40-50 depending. 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm why do you not think you can put it in the other way?


----------



## doktrin (Oct 15, 2007)

the fan on this case comes ready with a mount for what they call a "cpu guard" (basically a piece of metal that extends over the cpu fan)










flipping the fan would put the mounting hookup (pardon my awful terminology) on the outside of the case


----------



## doktrin (Oct 15, 2007)

whoops
just got home and realized I could actually unscrew the "guard" from the fan. Turns out it came incorrectly mounted from the vendor / factory.

So far, according to speedfan it's not making the huge differences in my temps, but at least I know I"m not blowing massive amounts of dust all over my gear.


----------



## Waldeck (Apr 13, 2008)

doktrin

I have the 2100 plus 2. Its the same set up just more Hard Drives.
The top side fan is the exhast the back fan in the center is an intake fan the adjustable ally plate directs the air over the Mother board, in my case the memory banks (my board is reversed or upside down). Just need a good filter and a deflector at the back to stop hot air coming in from the PSU outlet.


----------

